
Want to Be a Billionaire? Solve “I Want X but Y” - Anon84
https://medium.com/@ChrisHerd/want-to-be-a-billionaire-solve-i-want-x-but-y-5bb963e9cb65
======
eesmith
There are just over 2,100 billionaires in the world, says
[https://www.forbes.com/billionaires](https://www.forbes.com/billionaires) .

There are far more than 2,000 people in the world who solved a "I want X but
Y", and managed to solve X anyway.

I put that number as pretty much everyone in the world.

The advice isn't much more useful than "Want to be a Billionaire? Eat some
food every once in a while."

> Uber is like other taxi companies but with an app.

That could also be "but losing billions of dollars."

------
ascales
Step 1: Collect Problems

Step 2: ???

Step 3: PROFIT

